# صور لامـــنا تاماف ايرينى



## †gomana† (3 نوفمبر 2006)

*صور لامـــنا تاماف ايرينى*


----------



## †gomana† (3 نوفمبر 2006)

*أهداء خاص الى الام ساروفيما بدير ابو سيفين بمصر القديمه ونقدم تعازينا الخاصه لاسره الدير والراهبات والواقفين على راعيته الرب يحفظهم ويحفظ بنتنا الراهبات بالدير





*​ 
* 












صلواتها تكون معنا اجمعين
امين​منقوووول​​​*​


----------



## girl_in_jesus (3 نوفمبر 2006)

*اللينك مش بيفتح صور  You are not a moderator of the group mar-mina.  دى الرساله اللى بتظهر لى بعد ما بدخل بلميل بتاعى 
ربنا يباركك يا جى جى*


----------



## †gomana† (3 نوفمبر 2006)

*سورى يا بسمة عدلت اللنكات اهو*
*ربنا معاكى*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (3 نوفمبر 2006)

*مرسيي ليكى يا جى جى 
ربنا ينيح روحها الطاهره وصلاوتها معانا جميعا امين 

ربنا يباركك *


----------



## jesuslove1j (3 نوفمبر 2006)

مرسى ليكى يا چىچى أمنا كانت  قديسة  عظيمة  ربنا ينيح  نفسها وتدكرنا وتتشفع  لنا قدام  المسيح  له  المجد  آمين


----------



## †gomana† (3 نوفمبر 2006)

*ميرسي يا بسمة لمتابعتك واهتمامك *
*ربنا يباركك *
*ويارب ينيح روح امنا القديسة*


----------



## Bino (8 نوفمبر 2006)

ياريت يا جومانا تعدلى الصور و تخليها أكبر شويه ,,,, على فكره يا جماعه امنا ايرينى ربنا عمل معجزه على ايديها مع والدتى عشان مكنتش بتخلف بعدين خلفت و جابتنى و ياريتها مكانت جابت


----------



## mrmr120 (8 نوفمبر 2006)

*مرسى اوى اوى اوى *
*ياجومانا *
*وتكون صلوتها معا جميعا*​


----------



## ميرنا (8 نوفمبر 2006)

*جيجى الصور روعه*


----------



## †gomana† (22 نوفمبر 2006)

*


jesuslove1j قال:



			مرسى ليكى يا چىچى أمنا كانت قديسة عظيمة ربنا ينيح نفسها وتدكرنا وتتشفع لنا قدام المسيح له المجد آمين
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*ميرسي كتير ليك ع متابعتك اخويا الغالى *
*ربنا يباركك*

*


abanoub_sedrak قال:



			ياريت يا جومانا تعدلى الصور و تخليها أكبر شويه ,,,, على فكره يا جماعه امنا ايرينى ربنا عمل معجزه على ايديها مع والدتى عشان مكنتش بتخلف بعدين خلفت و جابتنى و ياريتها مكانت جابت
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*ربنا ينفعنا بصلواتها بركتها تكون معنا كلنا امين*
*ميرسي عالمرور*​


mrmr120 قال:


> *مرسى اوى اوى اوى *
> 
> *ياجومانا *
> 
> *وتكون صلوتها معا جميعا*​




*ميرسي اوى يا مرمر عالمرور الجميل*
*ربنا معاكى*


*


ميرنا قال:



			جيجى الصور روعه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*ميرنا حبيبتى ميرسي اوى عالمرور*
*واظهار الصور *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 نوفمبر 2006)

*شكرآ يا جومانا على الصور

ربنا ينيح روحها ... هنيئآ لها الملكوت

و تنفعنا بصلواتها امام عرش النعمة*


----------



## †gomana† (27 نوفمبر 2006)

*ميرسي يافراشة عالمرور*
*ربنا معاكى*


----------



## بنت الفادى (30 نوفمبر 2006)

*ميرسى قوى صور جميله*


----------



## ابن الكنيسة (18 ديسمبر 2006)

الف الف شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## †gomana† (18 ديسمبر 2006)

ميرسي اخواتى عالمرور الجميل
ربنا معاكم


----------



## kmmmoo (13 يناير 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووور​


----------



## loveinya (13 يناير 2007)

thx ya a7la gege
​


----------



## kmmmoo (14 يناير 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووور​


----------



## kmmmoo (21 يناير 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووور​


----------



## نادر ناجى نصيف (22 يناير 2007)

بجد والله صور ممتازة وشكرا ليكى يا جومانة وربنا معاكى ويوفقك 
اخيكى نادر ناجى


----------



## عاطف حلمى (23 يناير 2007)

ازكرينا يا امنا امام العرش الالاهى


----------



## sameh2000100 (30 يناير 2007)

الف شكر على صور الام الغالية ايرينى و ممكن حضراتكم تكملوا من عندى على المنتدى باقى صور الام ايرينى مع تصوير فيديو لحظات الوداع على منتدى المصرى هوت كول و لكم جزيل الشكر و صلوات محبتكم تكون معانا


----------



## sameh2000100 (30 يناير 2007)

اتمنى ان تشاركونا فى منتدى المصرى هوت كول منتدى مسيحى كامل و به كل الافلام  و الترانيم الجديدة 
اتمنى المشاركة الفعالة معى و اطلب منكم مساعدتى فى الرفع على المنتدى لانه لسة جديد و تحت التطوير و انا ابتديت بصور الام ايرينى حصريا على المصرى هوت كول و بس 
                                                                                                        سامح المصرى


----------



## عاطف حلمى (30 يناير 2007)

*صور امنا ارينى*

شكرا على هزا المجهود الجميل ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم:yaka:


----------



## جاسى (3 فبراير 2007)

ربنا يباركك


----------



## moheb_5577 (15 فبراير 2007)

رائع


----------



## candy shop (17 فبراير 2007)

ميرسى الصور دى وربنا ينيح روحها


----------



## ماجد رؤوف زاهر (19 فبراير 2007)

*صور حلوه جدااااااااا*

*






[/url]*​*[/IMG]*[/CENTER]
*حينئذ يضىء الابرار فى ملكوت أبيهم​*





[/url][/IMG]
*مع تحيات اولاد الفادى​*


----------



## kmmmoo (23 فبراير 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## DODY2010 (24 فبراير 2007)

مرسي علي الصور الجميتة وسننتظر المزيد


----------



## hani13 (12 مارس 2007)

جميلة جدا شكرا لتعب محبيتكم


----------



## †gomana† (22 مارس 2007)

ميرسي ليكم عالمرور والتشجيع
بركة امنا ايرينى تشملنا جميعا


----------



## merola (7 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: صور لامـــنا تاماف ايرينى*

وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو انا كان نفسى فيها بجد جومانا شكرا ليكى


----------



## عاطف حلمى (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: صور لامـــنا تاماف ايرينى*

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا للموضوعععععععععععععععع


----------



## عاطف حلمى (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: صور لامـــنا تاماف ايرينى*

الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم:dance:


----------



## sameh2000100 (21 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صور لامـــنا تاماف ايرينى*






ارجو مراسلتى لان عندى مجموعة هائلة للام ارينى


----------



## sameh2000100 (21 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صور لامـــنا تاماف ايرينى*

ارجو لو تريدون اكثر من هذه الصور تزهب الى جوجل و تكتب المصرى هوت كول و هذا موقعى فى القسم المسيحى صور كثيرة كدا للام ايرينى


----------



## tomamrmr2006 (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صور لامـــنا تاماف ايرينى*

ميرسي اوووووووووووي يا جىجي علي الصور الجميله دي​


----------



## MarMar2004 (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صور لامـــنا تاماف ايرينى*

امنا اريني قديسة عظيمة انا اتعملت معاها مرة وحدة بس هي شخصية جميلة جدا ربنا ينفعنا بصلواتها من اجلنا ربنا يعوضك يا جومانا


----------



## zorp (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور لامـــنا تاماف ايرينى*

ربنا يعوضكم


----------



## friendlove (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور لامـــنا تاماف ايرينى*

*صور حلوة جدا بس يا ريت تكبرى الصور شوية*​


----------

